# Flickering Lightbulb Question



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

I am converting a chandelier into a candlabra, but since I have little ones I can't use real candles in it, and don't want to do battery powered. So I am going to rewire it and want to put flickering lightbulbs in at the top of the tapers. Does anyone have any experience with these? Is there a brand you would recommend? I am wanting a natural-ish (as close as I can get with a lightbulb) color and flicker.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

There's a thread here about flickering LEDs that might be useful:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=27560&highlight=flickering+LED

And flickering bulbs here:

http://www.hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=26498&highlight=flickering+candle


----------



## La Strega Nera (Aug 19, 2011)

Thank you so much! I tried looking through the posts, but wasn't finding anything. Of course my brain flaked out on me and forgot to use the search function. Thanks for helping me out!


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

Efx-tec sell an RC4 board and they will put a flicker program in it. Its awesome, great for leds or bulbs. It can run four different flicker patterns at once. I really like them


----------

